# Derren Brown Apocalypse



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone watch it, thought it was mad! Although not sure about the paramedic cleaning his ambulance with a mop, and just one bucket :lol:

Seriously though, I'd crap my pants if it happened to me:doublesho


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Just seen it too, great Friday night Tv and yup I would be bricking it. 

I will be definitly be tuning in next week


----------



## Ollthenavyboy (Aug 28, 2012)

He's amazing seen him live as well, would s**t a brick if it happened to me, can't wait for next Friday


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

gatman said:


> Although not sure about the paramedic cleaning his ambulance with a mop, and just one bucket :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, I'd crap my pants if it happened to me:doublesho


I would definatley have snow foamed it first!! Lol


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Watching it now. I really like Derren's shows, it's just amazing how he can make people do and believe anything. I really don't want him playing with my mind, that would be scary :doublesho.

Bit of Trivia, the military site used in this show is the same one used for the Channel 4 series Space Cadets, the most elaborate hoax in TV history.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah roll on next Friday. Wonder how the bloke will react when he finds out its all been set up?


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

What's with all the cameras about? Surely you would notice them?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok so now the 'news' has broken, about 'Steves' acting history, and the continuity errors caught on film in the back of the ambulance. 

What do you think? real or a farce?

Personally when I was watching it on Friday I had to question the legitimacy of the minibus scene where the meteor struck. it all seemed a bit naff.

Having said that Steves look of pure fear when watching the TV footage of the emergency broadcast was something I dont believe to have been faked.

Thoughts?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Absoulte Fake.

How the hell can you just put your fingers over someones eyes, and they go under?

If someone did that to me on a bus the first thing i would do is ninja their arm.

There was no talking from DB first, just up of his seat and fingers, done?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Watching it now. I really like Derren's shows, it's just amazing how he can make people do and believe anything. I really don't want him playing with my mind, that would be scary :doublesho.
> 
> Bit of Trivia, the military site used in this show is the same one used for the Channel 4 series Space Cadets, the most elaborate hoax in TV history.
> 
> Space Cadets Episode 1 Part 1 - Channel 4 - YouTube


I remember that, was hilarious. Especially when one of them had a space bug thing inside them.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

im a bit gutted its come out he is an actor . ive been hypnotised numerous times i have a friend that does it , it works on me . Derren spends a lot of time programming people before that moment he can walk up to someone and put them under like that . 

Tbh id be amazed if he would actually be allowed to play with someones mind to the extent this show makes out it wouldnt really be ethical


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't seen it but wouldn't mind catching up n t'internet to make my mind up. 

I've seen a few reports about the actor thing and a few to the contrary so i'll go in with an open mind (Well, not too open lol)


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> im a bit gutted its come out he is an actor . ive been hypnotised numerous times i have a friend that does it , it works on me . Derren spends a lot of time programming people before that moment he can walk up to someone and put them under like that .
> 
> Tbh id be amazed if he would actually be allowed to play with someones mind to the extent this show makes out it wouldnt really be ethical


Turns out that he's not an actor, I can't figure out how to embed video but here's the link


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

fair enough then ! i find the whole hypnosis / nlp thing very interesting especially since ive had it done and i know it works ! i used it to give up fizzy drinks and i havent touched one in 3 years - i used to drink at least 2 litres a day !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

gotta say though regardless im suprised hes been allowed to work on someone to this extent , pretty intense


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

supper show thats all i have to say


----------

